# how hard is to upgrade the saltwater tank? say from 14G to 28G? :)



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm just WONDERING how hard is to upgrade a small saltwater tank to a bigger one?? is transfering stock/rocks/coral more difficult than freshwater upgrade?? 

I'm just asking for now!! lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I cant imagine its harder...you'll just need to re-acclimatize everything, watch out for changing parameters, and watch out for mini cycles.

So basically the same


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as you don't have to transport anything you can test before transferring to the larger tank, so it shouldn't be too difficult. I've done it larger to smaller and smaller back to larger without issues and I'm a reef novice.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

heres what u do have 15 galons of water made up set up 28 gal with 15 galons of wwater in it and take every thing from the old tank and dump it in


----------

